# new here suffering with acid reflux



## jules66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi New here-was referred from a friend on another self help group. I have suffered for many yrs with A/R(gerd). I have been taking omiprezole for many yrs and it has helped alot till recently. It has been so bad from flem in my throat, heartburn all day, acid comes up in my throat in the middle of the night and burns and tastes like vomit. It is so gross.My gasterologist seems to think the omeprizole has stopped working. So He has put me on dexilant in the am and zantac at night. which i started last friday thru today tuesday. And I have had a lot of relief. I am scheduled for an endoscopy this friday. Have others had the same symptoms-like the acid in the middle of the night. Should I worry about all this?? I worry about cancer. Also have had terrible bloating, naseaus, stomack pain. Like i said these new meds are helping. so maybe i just needed that med change. I have tried changing my diet with know luck.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jules66, ibsgroup is great for lower GI conditions, but there seems little support for gerd sufferers. I have found the gerd section of healingwell very active, with useful info on the new treatments for gerd, such as Linx, Endostim. Barrx and more.
Good luck.


----------



## maverick3934 (Jan 1, 2013)

Diet is really important - what is your diet


----------



## maverick3934 (Jan 1, 2013)

oh yeah and make sure he checks for h plyori - i had that and it caused al ot of symptoms


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

maverick, with respect, your one liners are a clear-cut example of why gerd sufferers are better off elsewhere.


----------



## jbebe85 (Feb 5, 2013)

hello im new here I have had problems with gerd for a while. just got put on omeprazole. Only thing with my case since my gerd went untreated for years i have these other symptoms. besides heart burn throwing up in my mouth. I tink i have a hiatal hernia as well. its painful i describe as a hipcup that forces my stomache into my throat i dont have to eat for that to happen. happens about 5-10 a day if not more. Also have nausea when i feel like i have to burp but cant. I also have asthma and i have been having alot of problems wuth it lately with a persistant cough that wont go away and gets worse when i lay down. i try to talk to my drs about my gerd but they don't see the importance and i have ask for a scan but told me that its not protocol.


----------



## alan687 (Jan 24, 2013)

jbebe85 i hadd the exact same thing down to the letter, i had very bad axid reflux and i recently found out that it was tea that was causing it, i cut it out and now i havent has any discomfort latley, hope this info helps somewhat


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Try ginger tea,make it yourself unless you get it from Wholefoods.
I have been off Prilosec for almost two weeks and I feel okay.I drink the ginger tea twice a day and it keeps the acid out of my esophagus and mouth.At night I take generic tums and drink a tablespoon of olive oil before bed..haven't had any problems yet.I also worry about Barrets syndrome,but my gastro isn't,,so ill put that on the back burner for now


----------

